# E lei(,) non prende niente?



## Kraus

Ciao amici! Questa frase, frequente nei ristoranti, mi ha colpito per l'uso della punteggiatura. Sento che non ci vuole la virgola, ma non ne sono del tutto sicuro. Secondo voi è più corretto scrivere "E lei non prende niente?" oppure "E lei, non prende niente?"

Grazie anticipate a chi vorrà aiutarmi!


----------



## SunDraw

Kraus said:


> Secondo voi è più corretto scrivere "E lei non prende niente?" oppure "E lei, non prende niente?"


Penso che siano valide tutte due le forme.
Penso che la forma:
"E lei non prende niente?"
sia semplicemente l'elementare.
Ma inconsueta, perché penso che il caso comune sia:
"E lei [cosa fa?], non prende niente [lei]?"
dove le parti tra parentesi quadre sono sottintese (ma reali, presenti), così come la virgola (l'intonazione) evidenzia (sono cioé proprio due proposizioni distinte).
Che ne dici?


----------



## housecameron

"E lei non prende niente?" suona un po' brusca
"E lei, non prende niente?" è più cortese, e credo sottintenda _signore/ signora_ (o _invece_).
Personalmente opterei per:
"E lei, signore/a, non prende niente?"


----------



## Rappa

Io credo che , dovendo scriverla, la forma che io userei sarebbe: 

"E lei? Non prende niente?"

cosa ne pensate?
Raffa


----------



## MünchnerFax

Per me la virgola è semplicemente di troppo. Se si vuole rendere la pausa, sono d'accordo con Rappa di usare il punto interrogativo.


----------



## Kraus

Mille grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti!


----------



## gabrigabri

Quando ci si indirizza a una persona:

Caro Mario,

Francesca, 

etc,

non ci vorrebbe una cesura (virgola)?

Io sono pro virgola

Anche il punto interrogativo potrebbe andare meglio, piuttosto di niente!


----------



## Sabrine07

gabrigabri said:


> Quando ci si indirizza a una persona:
> 
> Caro Mario,
> 
> Francesca,
> 
> etc,
> 
> non ci vorrebbe una cesura (virgola)?
> 
> Io sono pro virgola
> 
> Anche il punto interrogativo potrebbe andare meglio, piuttosto di niente!


Sono d'accordo. La virgola, o comunque un segno di punteggiatura, sono necessari.


----------



## sam1978

Io parteggio per Rappa e Muncher! Direi: "E lei? Non prende niente?" Comunque non penso che sia una questione di gusti grammaticali, ma ci dovrebbe essere una regola precisa per la questione... O no?


----------



## SunDraw

Sempre dell'opinione che tutte e due le forme sono del tutto regolari, arriverei quindi all'analisi in 3 casi:

1. "Lei" soggetto di "prende": niente virgola.
2. "Lei" soggetto di un sottinteso "cosa fa": virgola a piacere "tra le due proposizioni", ma meglio metterla.
3. "Lei" vocativo: virgola a piacere, ma meglio metterla.

Esempio:
1. "Tu che dici?" = "Cosa dici tu?"
2. "Tu, che dici?" = "E' il tuo turno, cosa dici tu?"
3. "Tu, che dici?" = "Parlo a te, cosa dici tu?"

Come sempre virgola analitica.
Come spesso, virgola di ritmo e intonazione.


----------



## saltapicchio

Eh...la punteggiatura.
Pause, sospensioni, ritmo, aperture, chiusure... (lascio questi puntini a significare che potrei continuare).Quanto quanto è difficile vederla usata (ed usarla) bene, quanto è importante usarla correttamente.

Il "punto e virgola", questo elemento di punteggiatura quasi scomparso, di cui molti ignorano l'uso, tra cui, ahimé, innumerevoli giornalisti.
Mi piacerebbe aprire una discussione sull'argomento "punto e virgola", è mai stata fatta?

Per quanto riguarda la discussione corrente, nella frase penso sia meglio interporre il punto interrogativo.

E lei? Non prende niente?

Provate a pronunciarla e capirete come suona meglio.


----------



## sam1978

saltapicchio said:


> [...]
> Per quanto riguarda la discussione corrente, nella frase penso sia meglio interporre il punto interrogativo.
> 
> E lei? Non prende niente?
> 
> Provate a pronunciarla e capirete come suona meglio.



È quello che dico anch'io!
Comunque ho provato a vedere se è stata aperta una discussione sul punto e virgola e non ne ho trovate!


----------



## bestajames

Per quanto mi riguarda, io sono per la forma:

"E lei? Non prende niente?"

La virgola, secondo me, non va bene perchè normalmente la si usa come pausa, ma senza intonazione. Il punto interrogativo ha, invece, un'intonazione precisa, oltre a costituire una pausa. Tant'è che se il/la "lei" della questione è attento/a potrebbe già rispondere nella pausa, normalmente breve, che intercorre tra le due domande.

Ma è solo una mia opinione.


----------



## pisolo

Concordo sulla necessità di un segno di interpunzione tra "E lei" e "non prende niente?".
Io credo che, dovendo rendere in forma scritta la pausa, il tono e il colore della domanda di un ipotetico cameriere, userei i punti di sospensione:
"E lei... non prende niente?"
Come vi suona?


----------



## saltapicchio

pisolo said:


> "E lei... non prende niente?"
> Come vi suona?


 
Manca la coloritura conferita dal punto interrogativo, suona in maniera differente ma è ammissibile, ovviamente deve essere pronunciata in maniera diversa.

Una tecnica di recitazione, consiste nel pronunciare la stessa identica frase con intonazioni e pause diverse; l'effetto è incredibile. 
Non dobbiamo scordarci l'importanza dell'interpretazione nella lettura.


----------



## pisolo

Concordo con saltapicchio.
Ha colto in pieno il mio pensiero.


----------



## MünchnerFax

saltapicchio said:


> Una tecnica di recitazione*,* consiste nel pronunciare la stessa identica frase [...]


Ecco qui un'altra virgola che secondo me è assolutamente superflua e anzi, separando il soggetto dal verbo, causa disturbo durante la lettura. Trovo che ricorra abbastanza di frequente nel registro burocratico.


----------



## sam1978

MünchnerFax said:


> Ecco qui un'altra virgola che secondo me è assolutamente superflua e anzi, separando il soggetto dal verbo, causa disturbo durante la lettura. Trovo che ricorra abbastanza di frequente nel registro burocratico.


La virgola tra soggetto è verbo è grammaticalmente sbagliata!
Ho notato che spesso caschiamo in quest'errore quando si vuole dare importanza al soggetto...


----------



## saltapicchio

MünchnerFax said:


> Ecco qui un'altra virgola che secondo me è assolutamente superflua e anzi, separando il soggetto dal verbo, causa disturbo durante la lettura. Trovo che ricorra abbastanza di frequente nel registro burocratico.


 

Da un punto di vista grammaticale hai ragione, dal punto di vista ritmico (oserei direi musicale) il mio intento era quello di dare una scansione precisa:
_Una tecnica di recitazione_ (pausa/respiro) _consiste nel pronunciare la stessa identica frase..._

In pratica l'ho scritta come l'ho pensata e l'avrei pronunciata


----------



## Kikko

Ciao,
sono d'accordo con SunDraw per l'analisi.
1. Lei cosa prende? (cameriere un po' brusco, frettoloso o nervoso)
2. (E) lei? cosa prende? (dando un'intonazione precisa - direi ascendente - a "lei")
3. Lei, cosa prende? (accettabile, anche se da un tono decisamente inquisitorio alla frase o la fa diventare un ordine. Mi sembra: "Tocca a lei, forza. Cosa prende?" oppure "Risponda! Cosa prende?" oppure "Lei come-si-chiama. Cosa prende?")
4. Lei... cosa prende? (i puntini sono diffusi per segnalare le pause nel discorso, ma solitamente vengono usati per lasciare qualcosa in sospeso (puntini di sospensione, dopotutto!), ma non capisco perchè il cameriere dovrebbe avere qualcosa in sospeso. L'uso dei puntini sarebbe Tizio perfetto se, per esempio, il cameriere volesse chiamare il cliente per nome senza ricordarselo (e se fosse imbarazzato dal fatto): "Lei...[sig. X],  cosa prende?".
"Quoto" saltapicchio. Ho visto usare davvero poche volte il punto e virgola. Qualcuno sa usarlo e può fornire qualche bell'esempio? Grazie.
Ciao


----------



## saltapicchio

Kikko said:


> "Quoto" saltapicchio. Ho visto usare davvero poche volte il punto e virgola. Qualcuno sa usarlo e può fornire qualche bell'esempio? Grazie.
> Ciao


 

Ho iniziato una discussione apposita, solo che nessuno ha fatto ancora un intervento: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=841779


----------



## MünchnerFax

Da altro thread:


Crisidelm said:


> Dipende. Se in precedenza si è fatto riferimento esplicito all'esistenza di due o più diverse tecniche:
> _"Una tecnica di recitazione, (beh) consiste nel pronunciare la stessa identica frase con intonazioni e pause diverse_;_ l'effetto è incredibile. L'altra tecnica invece..."._
> Mai essere troppo rigidi con la lingua...Dipende sempre dal contesto e da ciò che si vuole esprimere.


Secondo me non è questione di rigidezza, il problema è che la virgola in italiano rappresenta una pausa, e quella pausa tra soggetto e verbo di norma non ci sta. A meno che non facciamo un inciso (e allora però ne mettiamo due):
_Una tecnica di recitazione*, *beh*,* consiste nel..._
_Una tecnica di recitazione*, *di uso comune tra gli attori*,* consiste nel..._

Ma altrimenti in generale mi sembra un uso semplicemente scorretto della virgola. Come avevo già scritto nel mio intervento precedente, mi ricorda molto da vicino certe mie esperienze di avvisi al pubblico scritti da chi vorrebbe sfoggiare (con dubbio successo) grande eleganza linguistica o anelare al registro formale.  Cose del tipo:
_Si avverte la spett.le clientela che*,* i moduli per l'autocertificazione*,* possono essere ritirati al tale ufficio._
Credo non ci siano dubbi che questo uso della virgola sia sbagliato. O no?


----------



## sam1978

Sì, lo penserei anch'io. Come anch'io ho scritto in un precedente intervento è una virgola tra soggetto e verbo che la grammatica italiana non accetta e che, talvolta, mettiamo  per dare importanza al soggetto o periodi di frase come nell'esempio di Munchner!


----------

